# how to begin the business with minimum investment



## pari (Nov 12, 2009)

hi, 

actualy i am a designer, but wanna sell my artworks on T-shirts and so i am planning to start t-shirt business. also want to provise very good quality febric.

I am planning to sell online, website is also ready but the problem is that i have no raw material (febric) to srat with, as you all know site should have atlest 4 sizes (S, M, L & XL) and then atleast 5-6 colors in febric......
so how to provide all this? as making stock of such a huge quantity of febric for each color is not possible for me, i am new and having very low investment ......
i have designs ready , website ready but just blocked due to these things, as we can never know Who will order ?? which color ?? and which size ??? and in how much quantity....!!???

can anyone suggest a simple and small way to start the business in a very low level right now.........?? plz help


----------



## Dtgman (Feb 11, 2010)

well depending on your range of consumers, you will get mostly organizations,schools,teams,...groups of people who all need matching shirts. the business out of the house will cost you- price of heat press,good computer,dtg machine (or your preferred machine, inks/dye/toner/ect.,and mainly anytyhing that is disposable used in the process of making a shirt. T-shirts also require a fair amount of computer skills to obtain good production rate.


----------



## pari (Nov 12, 2009)

Dtgman said:


> well depending on your range of consumers, you will get mostly organizations,schools,teams,...groups of people who all need matching shirts. the business out of the house will cost you- price of heat press,good computer,dtg machine (or your preferred machine, inks/dye/toner/ect.,and mainly anytyhing that is disposable used in the process of making a shirt. T-shirts also require a fair amount of computer skills to obtain good production rate.


 
but i wanna do just single signle t-shirts for family and friends in teh start. may be 1-2 t-shirts daily. 
can i print at home by myself ??


----------



## azit (May 20, 2009)

pari said:


> but i wanna do just single signle t-shirts for family and friends in teh start. may be 1-2 t-shirts daily.
> can i print at home by myself ??


of course, you can start small from home.
you can use inkjet transfer papers.
use a household iron box to transfer the designs.
when your volumes increase then you can go for a heat press and special inks.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

If you don't want to invest in inventory and just make a few shirts for yourself, why not start out with a site like zazzle or custom ink? you upload your design and they do everything for you...


----------

